# Tankmates for redhead tapajos??



## 6stang9 (Oct 26, 2007)

Any suggestions? Something kinda sizable to go with 10 tapajos in a 6foot 135. Its a show tank in a real estate office so I need some thing to use midwater with a little color. Some thing I can have a group of.
Thanks


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Angels, large bodied tetras (bleeding heart, lemon, serpae, black phantom, colombian, black skirt, etc), BNP/otos, cories (kinda redundant tho since geos already sift the bottom), hatchets (if you have a tight lid).

You could have 8-10 nice sized angels for a top-dwelling centerpiece, then a large school of a SINGLE species of tetra to add movement.


----------



## 6stang9 (Oct 26, 2007)

I already have 7 angels but they are kind of slow moving and stay high in the tank. I also have 5 big 4" to 6" filament barbs but they also stay high in the water, and are too aggressive for smaller tetras. They pick them off one buy one. Need some kind of big cichlid thats not a sifter???


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Maybe rainbow cichlids? Keyholes or rams may work too, but I think the geos might get a bit too aggressive for the dwarves. I had bleeding hearts with filament barbs, and they were fine, although the tetras were 2+ inches, and the barbs were ~4". You could also get some rainbowfish I suppose, although I prefer sticking with SA stuff (too late though I guess).


----------



## djoneser (Mar 20, 2008)

Sounds like you need something moderately fast at least. I would suggest one of the Giant Danio varieties or as previously suggested one of the rainbowfish varieties. I have a decent group of rainbowfish in with my clown loaches (and some cichlids) and they are very active.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Expensive but....

Red line barb (AKA Torpedo barb or roseline shark)

.....Bill.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

I dunno if your trying to stay within the same general bio-tope but maybe clown loaches? When i used to keep them they were always mid-bottom lvl, sifters like Geo's, the orange/red kind of goes with the color scheme & obviously they cover the group part.


----------



## 6stang9 (Oct 26, 2007)

Funny you say that, I just took out 11 clown loaches. It was too much for the geos to handle with 11 big clown loaches all over the substrate. They were awesome, but not with sand sifters. Haven't decided yet but leaning towards a group of Nic's or Rainbow cichlids.


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Generally I try not to mix bottom dwelling cichlids with other bottom dwelling fish; it doesn't usually end well.


----------

